# Wikipedia



## Meiji (Jul 24, 2008)

"List of mantis genera and species" is listed on the front page of Wikipedia right now (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Main_Page). It was a project of mine over the last week.


----------



## Thorska (Jul 24, 2008)

wow, very very nicely done, it really makes you realise just that even with the many mantid species that we have in captivity, along with all other insects that people around the world keep, we're really only on the tip of the iceberg


----------



## Meiji (Jul 24, 2008)

Thorska said:


> wow, very very nicely done, it really makes you realise just that even with the many mantid species that we have in captivity, along with all other insects that people around the world keep, we're really only on the tip of the iceberg


Thanks. I agree. Too much of the world to ever visit, too many species to ever cultivate!


----------



## OGIGA (Jul 24, 2008)

That is one cool list!!

I always thought it's "genus" though. Is the English word for that "genera"?


----------



## Meiji (Jul 24, 2008)

OGIGA said:


> That is one cool list!!I always thought it's "genus" though. Is the English word for that "genera"?


Genera is plural, Genus singular, in English.


----------



## OGIGA (Jul 25, 2008)

Meiji said:


> Genera is plural, Genus singular, in English.


Oh, I see. Thanks. Seems like people say "genuses" too: http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/genus


----------



## joel (Jul 25, 2008)

I must of missed it, its not on the main page now

you got the address for it or anyway i can find it&gt;??

cheers


----------



## Thorska (Jul 25, 2008)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_manti...era_and_species


----------



## Peter Clausen (Jul 25, 2008)

Excellent work, Meiji! The world thanks you!

I'm also very excited about the future of this site:

http://www.eol.org/


----------



## ABbuggin (Jul 25, 2008)

WOW great job! Is it complete?

I'm just asking because I didn't see _Bolbena, hottentotta_ or _Tropidomantis, tenera_ (two of the fairly rare species that I keep/breed). I may of missed them, but I dont think I did, thats why I'm asking. :lol:


----------



## joel (Jul 26, 2008)

nice one!!


----------



## Meiji (Jul 26, 2008)

ABbuggin said:


> WOW great job! Is it complete? I'm just asking because I didn't see _Bolbena, hottentotta_ or _Tropidomantis, tenera_ (two of the fairly rare species that I keep/breed). I may of missed them, but I dont think I did, thats why I'm asking. :lol:


Thanks for the compliment! As noted in the intro, the article isn't complete. I have been slow to add what I call the "parenthetical genera" but have added _Bolbena (Bolbena) hottentotta_ and _Tropidomantis (Tropidomantis) tenera_ to the list at your prompting. If you want to release a photo under creative commons of either species I'll make individual species articles for them. and add the photo.


----------



## Christian (Jul 26, 2008)

Hi.

Not bad, really. Some taxa need to be added, but one cannot be up to date with taxonomy in a blink of an eye. There is time for this. I would remove the vernacular names, though. They are misleading and confusing.

As well, the discussion at the beginning about the word "mantid" is clearly wrong, I'm sorry. I could oppose that the word "mantis" has to be strictly applied to the members of that genus (_M. religiosa, M. beieri_ and so on). "Mantis", "mantid", "mantises" and "mantids" can all be applied. In fact, the terms Empusid(s), Hymenopod(s) are just a little better than slang, as the right spelling should be "Empusidae", "Mantidae" and so on. Just because we have changed the spelling and this had led to the coincidence between "mantid" as referring to both the whole group and the family, the use of the word isn't prohibited. In fact, I have never heard of anyone who has used "Mantid" for Mantidae. That discussion has no scientific base, I'm sorry.


----------



## Rick (Jul 26, 2008)

Nice page!


----------



## Meiji (Jul 26, 2008)

Christian said:


> Hi.Not bad, really. Some taxa need to be added, but one cannot be up to date with taxonomy in a blink of an eye. There is time for this. I would remove the vernacular names, though. They are misleading and confusing.
> 
> As well, the discussion at the beginning about the word "mantid" is clearly wrong, I'm sorry. I could oppose that the word "mantis" has to be strictly applied to the members of that genus (_M. religiosa, M. beieri_ and so on). "Mantis", "mantid", "mantises" and "mantids" can all be applied. In fact, the terms Empusid(s), Hymenopod(s) are just a little better than slang, as the right spelling should be "Empusidae", "Mantidae" and so on. Just because we have changed the spelling and this had led to the coincidence between "mantid" as referring to both the whole group and the family, the use of the word isn't prohibited. In fact, I have never heard of anyone who has used "Mantid" for Mantidae. That discussion has no scientific base, I'm sorry.


Hey, thanks for your comments! Part of the Wikipedia process is that when someone with a better understanding of a subject comes along, they can correct something. I lifted that "mantid" nomenclature paragraph from pre-existing material on Wikipedia. I was mostly interested in listing the genera and species, but hopefully I (or you, or someone else) can improve it soon. As for the common names, when citation for their use is provided I believe it's useful to include them (the common names are certainly much-used on this forum). People who aren't experts on mantises will glance at this list looking for something familiar to click on. I find them useful too...2000+ scientific names is a lot to wrap one's head around.


----------



## The_Asa (Jul 26, 2008)

Very nice page!


----------



## Christian (Jul 26, 2008)

Thanks for the offer, but I am not really a fan of the Wikipedia principle. I tried once to improve some mantid Wikipedia site, but as long as everyone can spit you in the soup and your work is completely disturbed by anyone who feels called to add something, whether useful or not, I see no future for me in such a project. I can comment on it, I can give tips, but I will not work on it personally. I like projects over which I have full control.


----------



## OGIGA (Jul 26, 2008)

In peer-reviewed scientific journals, the author doesn't have full control. I like the Wikipedia principle even though the majority may be wrong sometimes. Hopefully, only the smart people participate so that the majority being wrong is minimized.


----------



## Meiji (Jul 26, 2008)

Both the pro-Wikipedia and anti-Wikipedia comments have good points. I think the Wikipedia principle works over the long run, so I participate. The debate about Wikipedia is moot, especially as far as MantidForum is concerned. The list can hopefully still be of use as a quick reference.


----------



## collinchang635 (Jul 28, 2008)

Very nicely done!


----------



## MANTIS DUDE (Jul 28, 2008)

Im flabergasted! And I bet thats not even ALL the species know to man, correct?


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 28, 2008)

MANTIS DUDE said:


> Im flabergasted! And I bet thats not even ALL the species know to man, correct?


there are almost 3000 know spieces, so no


----------



## Meiji (Aug 1, 2008)

Sometime in the next couple hours, an article I created about _Deroplatys desiccata_ will appear in the "Did you know?" section of Wikipedia's front page. It will be there for about 6 hours before those DYKs are replaced with a new group.


----------



## Peter Clausen (Aug 1, 2008)

That's really neat. Keep up the good work! I created a wiki site once (offline now) and have a great respect for the medium. I wasn't able to generate enough participation from others so I disabled it.


----------



## Meiji (Aug 1, 2008)

Peter said:


> That's really neat. Keep up the good work! I created a wiki site once (offline now) and have a great respect for the medium. I wasn't able to generate enough participation from others so I disabled it.


Peter, I think you are actually quoted in the _Deroplatys desiccata _ Wikipedia article.


----------



## Precious (Aug 1, 2008)

I'm an "anti-wiki" but that has no bearing on the monster effort you displayed! Very impressive, bravo!


----------



## MANTIS DUDE (Aug 2, 2008)

There are much worse things than wikipedea, for example "wikiawnsers"! One time I looked up "what is the largest lake in asia?" And it said the awnser was: IT IS THE JOE MOMA LAKE, LOCATED IN YOUR FACE! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## riegs22 (Aug 11, 2008)

Awesome job!


----------



## Orin (Aug 12, 2008)

Meiji said:


> Peter, I think you are actually quoted in the _Deroplatys desiccata _ Wikipedia article.


Curious, what's the quote?


----------

